# Brother gt-361 trouble (white ink does not come out)



## Carcatrepa (Mar 15, 2017)

*Brother gt-361 trouble (white ink don´t come out)*

Hello everyone!

I am desperate with this situation, The printer makes the movement as if it were printing but no white ink comes out, it only happen with white printheads, (color printheads run correctly).

I have checked loading white ink in both printheads but no residue comes out, I think the pump is working well as it makes normal noise.

I have to tell that I have been printing plenty of black t-shirts from I bought it 6 months ago to today and never have had any problem.

Could anyone help me?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Peculiarium (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi Carcatrepa, did you ever find a solution to this problem? I just bought a 361 last week and I'm having the exact same problem. I think it's due to the machine mode being stuck on "GT-341 (no White)", when it should be on "Normal mode with White". I'm having a guy come out tomorrow to help me troubleshoot. I'll post again if we find a solution.


----------



## DonR (May 6, 2011)

Carcatrepa said:


> *Brother gt-361 trouble (white ink don´t come out)*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> ...


Check the white waste lines. They clog and prevent the suction needed to run head cleanings.


----------



## Peculiarium (Apr 9, 2018)

The problem in my case was that after I flushed the white tubes, I didn't "load" the tubes back up with ink, so essentially it was printing maintenance fluid instead of white ink. After I pushed load, the white printed just fine.



DonR said:


> Check the white waste lines. They clog and prevent the suction needed to run head cleanings.


----------

